# plotted narrative



## juniortransl

hey everyone,

-so this is the title lotted narrative <-- the enigma is this ( ştiu că plotted narrative este un tip de text  cum sunt si descriptiv, narativ, informativ, etc , dar nu ştiu cum sa  traduc aceste doua cuvintele "plotted narrative" in romana) plotted in  contextul aceste înseamna fabulatie sau intrigă şi narrative este  naratiune, dar cum să le leg ca nu sună nici de cum bine? 

-and this is the text :At   two  o'clock  in  the   morning  two Hungarians got into a cigar store at Fifteenth Street and Grand Avenue.  Drevitts and Boyle drove up from Fifteenth Street police station in a Ford. The Hungarians were backing their wagon out of an alley. Boyle shot one off the seat of the wagon and one out of the wagon box. Drevitts got frightened when he found they were both dead. 'Hell, Jimmy', he said, 'you oughtn't to have done it. There's liable to be a hell of a lot of trouble.' 'They're crooks, ain't they?' said Boyle. "They're wops, ain't they? Who the hell is going to make any trouble?" 'That's all right maybe this time', said Drevitts, 'but how did you know they were wops when you dumped them?' 'Wops',   said   Boyle,  'I   can   tell wops a mile off.'     (Ernest Hemingway 1, 93) (i've translated the text, no enigma there)


----------



## farscape

plotted narrative -> a narrative with a plot

...atunci, "construcţie narativă cu conflict/intrigă" parcă ar merge, nu? Mă rog, e un punct de plecare 


Later,

.


----------



## juniortransl

multumesc pentru raspuns. da cred ca este ok varianta, dar ma gandeam ca exita o traducere standard pentru sintagma asta, in fine multumesc inca o data.

numai bine.


----------



## farscape

Nefiind de meserie, pot să-ţi spun doar că expresia "construcţie  narativă" este o expresie standard în limba română. Cum lipeşti plot-ul  de ea e... floare la ureche  

În general termenii  si expresiile "standard" din engleză sunt de multe  ori imposibil de tradus omeneşte (adică în doua, maxim trei cuvinte)  pentru că sunt derivaţi şi determinaţi nu numai de partea strict  "tehnică" de specialitate dar şi de contextul social si cultural în care  au apărut. (un exemplu la-ntâmplare: _mouse over to the next window_... )

Acelaşi raţionament se aplică şi pentru limba română (cu riscul de a fi  banal-repetitiv dar eficient n-am să pomenesc decât două exemple  clasice: dor şi doină).

Best,

.


----------



## misadro

.. _structură narativă ..  
_ 
Cred că e vorba de piramida lui Freytag .. momentele subiectului: introducere, acţiune, punct culminant, deznodământ ..

Există pe net un site unde se plotează automat piramida lui Freytag dacă introduci titlul şi autorul … şi obţii astfel … “the plotted narrative” …


----------

